# Steps For Installing & Updating Windows 7 SP1



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The following tutorial is a collaboration from our Trusted Advisor *flavallee* and Malware Specialist *askey127*

1. Do a clean install of Windows 7 SP1.
Keep Windows Update turned off for now by selecting "Ask me later".
Skip the activation process for now and don't enter a product key.

If Service Pack 1(SP1) isn't part of the clean install of Windows 7, it needs to be installed first before proceeding to step #2.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5842
windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe (32-bit)
windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe (64-bit)

2. Install the necessary drivers and make sure all primary devices are working okay.

3. Establish an active internet connection, then activate Windows 7 SP1.

4. Install April 2015 servicing pack update (KB3020369).
(32-bit)
(64-bit)

5. Install May 2016 convenience rollup (KB3125574).
(32-bit)
(64-bit)

6. Install July 2016 update rollup (KB3172605).
(32-bit)
(64-bit)

7. Install Microsoft .NET Framework 4.7.2.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/microsoft_net_framework_4_5_final.html

8. Load Windows Update, then change the setting to "Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them", then put a checkmark in the Recommended Updates box, then click OK.
The "checking for updates" process will start.
Windows Update should work properly now and should detect the necessary updates within 5 - 10 minutes.

9. When the list of important updates appear, uncheck and hide the Internet Explorer 8 updates, and make sure Internet Explorer 11 is selected.
Most of the optional updates can be unchecked and hidden, but there is one important exception.
If an optional update appears for the monitor, make sure to select it.
Download and install the selected important/optional updates.

10. If more important/optional updates are detected after the restart, uncheck and hide the unneeded ones and select the needed ones, then download and install them.

11. Repeat step #10 until all the needed important/optional updates are installed.

IMPORTANT! Before running each of the installers in step #1(if SP1 is needed) and in steps #4 - #7, stop the "Windows Update" service as follows:
Go to Start and type *services.msc* in the search box, then click on "services.msc" in the popup.
When the Services window appears, scroll down to the "Windows Update" service, then right-click it, then click Properties, then click Stop in "Service status".
After it stops running, click OK.

IMPORTANT! Most of these steps require you to restart your computer afterwards.
If you're prompted to restart your computer, make sure to do it before going to the next step.

(This tutorial was updated on May 1, 2018)


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

That's a good step-by-step layout, Frank. Well done!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks! I just edited and added a bit to it. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zygmo (Feb 21, 2009)

Frank....I think you should preface virtually any advice you give with the following:
ALWAYS make a full system image especially when you make drastic changes....like up (or down) grading OSs, changing HDDs, etc. I read posts every day by people who can't recover from something they did to their computer, and are going to have to reinstall their OS and/or all their programs. Anytime I get, build, or work on another computer I make a full drive image of everything. That way, I can always get back to where I started.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I did another test clean install yesterday, and the steps in post #1 worked fine.
The steps will be kept up-to-date, as needed.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

HERE is some good reading about how Windows 7 SP1 can be kept up-to-date - which goes into affect in October 2016.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I did a third test clean install today, and as before, the steps in post #1 worked fine.
The entire process from start to finish took about 2 hours.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Very nice guide Frank. :up:

(I found that howtogeek page a while ago and I've been doing something very similar to you except I didn't install IE 11 separately, I think the big April 2016 convenience rollup (KB3125574) installed it for me).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks.

If that's true about the KB3125574 update, I may need to remove step 4 and then place step 5 between steps 7 and 8.
I'll know for sure after I do the next test clean install.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I did a Windows 7 Starter 32 bit install just now on an old laptop and I had to install IE 11 before I could install KB3172605 as in your step #7 !

So you are correct Frank, IE 11 does have to be installed separately. Sorry for doubting you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Allan.
I'll leave things as they are and hold off doing another test install. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

I have found that installing IE11 and the March 2016 Windows Update Agent is all that is needed; but, you still have to wait a while for Windows Update to tell you there are 200+ updates......
You might also add a strong note to only go to the PC manufacturer's support page to get the drivers. I can't begin to count the number of PC's where I've seen the wrong drivers installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Doing steps 6 and 7 before installing the updated WUA showed less than 60 updates(which is better than dealing with over 200 updates), so I'll leave things as they are at this point.

This thread focuses on installing and updating Windows 7 and not on where to obtain drivers, so that's why that wasn't mentioned.
I don't use only drivers that come only from a computer's support site because some of them are very outdated and some of my computers have had hardware upgrades.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bambinoo (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks Frank,
Excellent and concise..worked as advertised!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Thanks Frank,
> Excellent and concise..worked as advertised!


Great!   

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There's a new cumulative security update for IE11, so step #5 has been edited to reflect the new update (KB3185319). 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wingnut33809 (Sep 25, 2016)

What happens when update won't work. 
I try doing the standalone installer also


----------



## JJWIEBE (Oct 4, 2016)

I had windows 10 on my computer and did not work with all my applications, I put windows 7 back on and now I'm having trouble updating windows, even the steps above don't work, any ideas?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The listed steps have been used 3 times by me (and also used by others here), and they work fine.

I'm not there to see how you installed and attempted to update Windows 7, so I can't advise you why you're having a problem.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NZGirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for this post Frank. I've just purchased another second hand computer running Win7 pro. It had SP 1 on it but that was it. I followed your steps in the exact order you said and it worked brilliantly. Is there a list somewhere saying what other updates to avoid if you don't want Win 10 on your machine? I've seen one update listed recently and blocked that from downloading but wonder if there are more I don't know about. Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I've just purchased another second hand computer running Win7 pro. It had SP1 on it but that was it. I followed your steps in the exact order you said and it worked brilliantly.


I'm very glad to hear that. 


> Is there a list somewhere saying what other updates to avoid if you don't want Win 10 on your machine?


The *KB2952664* update is the most persistent one that Microsoft keeps releasing on us, so just hide it when it appears.
The free upgrade offer expired on July 29th, so you shouldn't have any fear of Windows 10 getting installed without your knowledge in your computer. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

To those of you who read and make use of this install/update guide, post #1 has been updated to reflect changes from the October 2016 "Patch Tuesday".

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Microsoft Update Catalog* site should now be accessible with all browsers.
Up until only recently, it was only accessible with the Internet Explorer browser.
http://news.softpedia.com/news/micr...-users-access-the-update-catalog-509327.shtml

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

On 10/22/2016, I did another test clean install of Windows 7 SP1.

There have been some changes to the list of steps, so post #1 has been edited to reflect it.

When I started Windows Update and did a "checking for updates" for the first time, it took only 7 minutes for the list of updates to display.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Frank,

I've been having a conversation with some IT peers, who are advocating for downloading and installing KB3102810. This is supposed to negate the hours wasted waiting for updates, but I haven't had a chance to test it out yet as a short-hand method.

I'll let you know how it goes next time I'm working on a vanilla build. I've been using your methodology up 'til now and it's been working a treat.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I've been having a conversation with some IT peers, who are advocating for downloading and installing KB3102810. This is supposed to negate the hours wasted waiting for updates, but I haven't had a chance to test it out yet as a short-hand method. I'll let you know how it goes next time I'm working on a vanilla build.


It looks like that *KB3102810* update was released in November 2015, so I'm guessing one or more of the other KB updates supersede it.
Keep me posted.


> I've been using your methodology up 'til now and it's been working a treat.


  

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I was given a 4-year old Dell laptop yesterday that came with Windows 7 Home Premium and which needed a clean reinstall, so I put the steps in post #1 to use again.
Long story short, the install and update process went fine. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## howy (May 6, 2005)

Frank,
I have been out of the loop for a while and just got back around. I wish I saw your post before dealing with windows 7 update nightmares. 
You did an excellent job with your installation guide!

For everyone in general,
I would like to add that I updated windows normally with the install process and here are my results.....
It will hang and take a lot longer to do a windows update until EVERYTHING is updated. The key is that Microsoft changed the way windows 7 updates throughout the process (in my opinion). I even had a Microsoft tech who couldn't figure out how to get it working.... go figure. 
*So remember it no longer updates quickly until EVERYTHING is completely up to date!*
You have to let it run for around 24 hours (not a typo) and you will then see it updating. I believe it to be a deterrent so people buy the new windows operating system.
Also, don't install Microsoft security essentials until everything is updated. If your system hangs and doesn't update even after 24 hours, you will have to uninstall Microsoft security essentials and then let windows update run for the 24 hour period. 
Guys this took me weeks of trial patches, waiting for updates, multiple computer installs, and searching the web to find this information..... I really hope you read this before trying to do a clean install of windows 7 and then update through the normal process.
I didn't try Franks method -which I'm sure works perfectly. If for some reason you use Frank's guide and it doesn't work, you now have another option.

Take Care!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Except for *Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6.2* and the necessary drivers, nothing else should be installed until Windows 7 SP1 is up-to-date.
If the steps are followed correctly and Windows Update is stopped from running before installing each KB update, everything will go fine.
There's no need to start the "checking for updates" scan and letting it run for hours and hours.
I've done several test clean installs of Windows 7 SP1, and the scan never ran more than 10 - 15 minutes before displaying the list of updates.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As a result of some input from one of our other members *askey127*, the guide for doing a clean install of Windows 7 and getting it completely up-to-date has been reduced by several steps.
I tested this revised guide yesterday, and it worked fine, and the entire install and update process took me about 4 hours.
This revised guide is now in post #1.
Enjoy! 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chrisss2016 (Dec 21, 2016)

First things firtst: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ....... for sharing your insight into this.

I just finished down-grading a Lenovo T440s from Win 10 to Windows 7 Professional 64 bit. I have installed Win 7 countless times and never had an issue with updates. Until yesterday. I spent ALL DAY trying to solve the update issue with countless other "100% guaranteed solutions" on the net that did not work for me, some of which suggested I wait for 24 hours after some steps. Using this guide I followed step by step and had my Win 7 installation fully updated in a couple of hours! no waiting longer than about 5 or 10 minutes to find any of the updates in step 10. One comment, can not stress the importance of following ALL of the instructions. I did not stop the windows update in services (as was required in the guide) and when I tried to download and install the first update I found myself with another endless wait!

For anyone frustrated with endless waits for windows update, follow this guide and get on with your life. Thanks again for taking the time to share this with all of us!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear the Windows 7 install and update guide worked very well for you.

And thanks for bringing up the importance of first stopping the *Windows Update* service before installing each of those KB updates.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I would say to install IE11 before doing the other updates, KB3020369 would not install for me until IE11 installed, which downloads a few additional updates as well.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The first install/update guide had the install of IE11 early in the process, but after testing *askey127*'s shortened steps, I discovered that installing IE11 early in the process wasn't necessary.
It appeared in the first batch of about 60 updates and was installed at that time.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey everyone. My computer seems to be stalling at installing the May 2016 convenience rollup (KB3125574). I let it run for an hour and it didn't make much progress. Initializing installation works fine but it seems to stall during the actual installation. How can I fix this?


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I just noticed something. I stopped the Windows Update service before trying to install it but I checked the services during the install and somehow the service had become started again. I don't know if that's supposed to happen or what but I hope that's not what's causing the problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The KB3125574 rollup is about 475 MB in size and will take several minutes to install.

We don't know anything about your computer, so that may be affecting the amount of time it takes to install.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

1) The Windows Update service will automatically restart itself so expect it to start running again.
2) There is way too much information missing here to really help you and it really should have been done in a new thread.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yesterday, I replaced the hard drive in 2 computers and did a clean install of Windows 7 SP1 in both.
The current steps and procedures listed in post #1 were used.
A "checking for updates" in Windows Update displayed the initial list of about 50 updates a few minutes later.
After they were installed, a subsequent list of about 10 updates was displayed and installed.
The entire process for each computer, from start to finish, went fine and took about 3 hours.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Windows 7 install and update guide has been edited and is now up-to-date as of 11/05/2017.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## romild0 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you for this article!! It saved me from spending a lot of hours trying to get this working. Really really great work! Please note also that this method worked after doing an in-place upgrade on windows 7!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)




----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This thread has been updated with a new one so this one is now closed.

Please refer to the new sticky post at the following link:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/updated-steps-for-installing-and-updating-windows-7-sp1.1222250/


----------

